

Why Pure Computer Science Theory Is Wasteful - neilc
http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/archives/2008/06/05/why-pure-theory-is-wasteful/

======
michael_dorfman
_"I am thinking about Software Engineering researchers who never write
software and never study people who write software. [...] I am thinking about
Algorithm Design people who claim one algorithm is better than another, but
they never bothered to implement it."_

Who are these people? I read a fair bit of research about both Software
Engineering and Algorithm Design, and can't think of any instances off-hand.

------
swombat
Here's a straw man. Boo hoo, it sucks.

 _throws grenade_

Look, the straw man got knocked down! Let all marvel at my skill and
intelligence.

Quite ironic considering what he's criticising. Maybe the author should go out
and meet some of those "pure theorists" he claims to be attacking.

